# Win 7 und agp grafikkarten?



## infantri (25. Juli 2010)

Hi ich habe mir Win 7 pro 64 bit gekauft und ein problem.

Die intsallation war soweit ok, nur die treiber nerfen etwas.

Zum test habe ich win 7 erstmal auf mein 2 sys gespielt um ärger an meinem haupt rechner zu vermeiden.

Zum 2t sys
asrock 939 dual satta 2
amd 64 3500+
250gb satta 2
2gb ddr 400 dual channel
Ati 3650 AGP
win 7 Pro 

Soweit sind alle treiber drauf bis auf den Graka treiber. 
Ich kann machen was ich will, mitlerweile habe ich über 20 treiber getestet, aber keine funktioniert.
Der rechner installiert zwar ohne fehler meldung, doch nach der installation ist alles wie vorher.
Wenn ich aber meine alte Geforce 7600 gt (PCIE) rein stecke, kommt sofort eine meldung.... neue Graka gefunden jetzt installieren ?
Warum klappt das nicht bei der Ati Graka ?liegts am agp slot? 
An der karte liegts nicht, denn sobald ich meine andere Win xp platte wieder an schließe klappt alles wie gewohnt.

Ich verzweifel hier langsam -_-
wäre net wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte.

MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Liegt daran, dass Windows die Karte nicht mehr unterstützt.


----------



## infantri (25. Juli 2010)

Hm ok dann brauche ich da ja garnet weiter fummeln ^^.

Danke für die info


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

Die Northbridge (M1695 Northbridge) wird unter Windows 6.x nur noch zusammen mit Nvidiakarten unterstützt. ULi wurde durch Nvidia gekauft und dann wurde der Support für ATi-Grafikkarten fallen gelassen. Ich hatte den gleichen Chip und musste die gleiche Erfahrung machen.

Karte sowie Chipsatz allein werden jeweils noch unterstützt – allerdings kann halt nur der Treiber für Windows XP (der Linux-Treiber auch, aber das spielt hier wohl keine Rolle) die Nothbridge mit einer ATi-Karte koppeln.

Da du kein modernes AGP-Board mehr finden wirst, heißt das unausweichlich, dass du eine Nvidia-Karte nutzen, bei XP bleiben oder direkt das ganze System tauschen musst. Im letzten Fall hast du dann natürlich nen Zweitrechner, auf dem du weiter XP (oder halt Linux) fahren kannst.


----------



## enno2010 (25. Juli 2010)

lad dir den treiber bei amd runter und installiere den , dann klappt es auch mit der ati . uli wurde nicht von nvidia sondern von amd / ati übernommen . der treiberlink :

ATI Radeon? Video Card Drivers


----------



## infantri (25. Juli 2010)

Hi ich habs wie enno2010 erklärt gemacht und siehe da es läuft 1a.

Vielen dank für eure hilfe ohne euch hätte ich es wohl nie hin bekommen ^^

Auf Willkommen bei AMD in Dresden gibt es einen hotfix agp treiber für win 7.
Nachdem man den installiert hat wird die graka 1a erkannt und nimmt jeden treiber an.

MFG


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

Mag mir mal jemand erklären, warum mein altes Board dann laut Handbuch eine ULi/nVidia M1695 Northbridge Northbridge hatte und mit dem Hinweis versehen wurde, dass ich ATi-Karten für AGP nur unter Windows XP und nicht etwa unter Vista nutzen könne?

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt…


----------



## infantri (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe kurz nach dem eröffnen dieses thema gelesen das einige das problem hatten, bzw haben. Nur das was ich gelsesen habe waren noch zur beta zeiten und dank der info habe ich nochmal auf der amd seite nachgeschaut, und auf einmal gibt es einen hotfix für agp karten für windows 7 .

Meine ati 3650 wird laut win 7 als xt 2600 erkann, aber alle benchmarks und spiele laufen wie auf xp, teilweise sogar erheblich besser, von daher kann ich damit leben.

Probiere es doch einfach mal vieleicht klappt es ja bei dir jetzt auch.
Die leistung von win 7 ist echt ein genuss bin mal gespannt wie das mein haupt rechner auf nimmt ^^


----------



## infantri (26. Juli 2010)

Hier der link
Catalyst AGP Hotfix - Radeon HD 4000 Radeon HD 3000 and Radeon HD 2000 Series AGP products


----------



## Hairukan (26. Juli 2010)

Ehh hallo erstmal ,

ich hab mich grad neu angemeldet (Vor 5 Minuten)


und verdammt ich hab Keine Ahnung wie man ein neuen Thream macht -,-

ich weiß noob-like

aber wen ihr Anfängern helfen wollt wer nett mir das zu erklären


außerdem hab ich davor unter hile nach gekuckt und da steht nicht aber auch gar nicht wie man einen neune beitrag schreibt

ich hab mich immer an den Überschrifetn orientiert


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Juli 2010)

Hairukan schrieb:


> und verdammt ich hab Keine Ahnung wie man ein neuen Thream macht -,-



In jedem Unterforum befindet sich links oben ein GROSSER Button mit "*Neues Thema*"


----------

